# Roundcube mit ISPConfig - Plugin



## darkness_08 (17. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe das ISP-Config - Plugin mit Roundcube nach dem Howto installiert. 
Allerdings bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Soap Error: Error Fetching http headers"

Ich verwende https für Roundcube. Ich hatte etwas von einer "soap.config.php" gelsen. Jedoch habe ich diese Datei nicht

Gruß


----------



## Till (17. Aug. 2012)

Frag am besten mal im Forum des plugins nach, der Entwickler des Plugins liest glaube ich nicht im deutschen ISPConfig Forum mit.


----------



## darkness_08 (17. Aug. 2012)

ok, danke.


----------

